# Eye of Round



## Roll_Bones (Feb 14, 2014)

I picked up a whole "eye of round" beef roast at Costco the other day.  It was the same price as chuck roast.  It was cut in half, so I really have two of them.
My wife does not like rare anything, so roasting is out.  I would consider roasting it nice and rare and sliced thin, but as you can see my hands are tied.

So it looks like pot roast again. 

My grandmother used to stuff the eye with whole peeled chorizo sausage and braised it.  She just made a hole through the middle and inserted the sausage.  I have no access to dried/cured chorizo so I ask you guys.
What should I do?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I picked up a whole "eye of round" beef roast at Costco the other day.  It was the same price as chuck roast.  It was cut in half, so I really have two of them.
> My wife does not like rare anything, so roasting is out.  I would consider roasting it nice and rare and sliced thin, but as you can see my hands are tied.
> 
> So it looks like pot roast again.
> ...



You can choose a different sausage to stuff it, such as andouille, kielbasa or pepperoni.  Since you are braising it, you could also stuff it with a fresh sausage as it will cook through in a braise.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 14, 2014)

If Steve didn't like rare beef I'd be tempted to roast part of it rare the way I like it, and make some kind of a braise for him. I just can't imagine giving up rare meat in my kitchen, when I do the cooking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 14, 2014)

I say roast it rare. The way you like. Then cut off her pieces from the ends, put them on her plate, and finish them off in the microwave on a lower (4-ish, depending on your micro) power setting until the red is gone. Or you could slice and plate a generous number of slices onto a dinner plate, cover with foil, and pop back into the turned off but still warm oven. Hopefully one of these tricks will satisfy her preference for dried-out less-rare meat.  And what to do with the last of that still rare piece of roast? My usual go-to is to slice it thin after it's cold and then slip it into BBQ sauce in the crock pot and make BBQ beef sandwiches for supper a couple nights later.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 14, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> If Steve didn't like rare beef I'd be tempted to roast part of it rare the way I like it, and make some kind of a braise for him. I just can't imagine giving up rare meat in my kitchen, when I do the cooking.



When we have steak I get rare.  This is the sole reason I cannot buy a rib roast.  And also the reason I don't buy much seafood.  Its not as much fun to eat it by myself.




Cooking Goddess said:


> I say roast it rare. The way you like. Then cut off her pieces from the ends, put them on her plate, and finish them off in the microwave on a lower (4-ish, depending on your micro) power setting until the red is gone. Or you could slice and plate a generous number of slices onto a dinner plate, cover with foil, and pop back into the turned off but still warm oven. Hopefully one of these tricks will satisfy her preference for dried-out less-rare meat.  And what to do with the last of that still rare piece of roast? My usual go-to is to slice it thin after it's cold and then slip it into BBQ sauce in the crock pot and make BBQ beef sandwiches for supper a couple nights later.



This is a very good idea.  The eye of round has a thinner end. Each one has a thinner end!  I bet I could roast it rare and the small end would be well done without much work? 
This might work. 
Maybe I should have just bought the darn chuck roast.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess I'm in the minority.  I don't care for the eye round as an oven roast at all.  I've never braised it.  There are better choices for oven roasts and for braises.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 14, 2014)

One year my son and his wife made prime rib for Christmas dinner.  DH and his daughter don't like their meat even pink, but he just fired up the grill and put their pieces on for a few minutes and cooked it to their liking.  I have seen people at the casino buffet order a slice of prime rib and have them toss it on the grill to finish it off for them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2014)

I would go with pot roast or boiled beef.  I reserve roasting for a great piece of meat.

The boiled beef or Pot-au-Feu (I always think of Chief Inspector Jacques Clouseau when I say Pot-au-Feu) can provide the basis for a whole weeks menus.

Boiled Beef

Grab a big pot and add any or all of the following.

A small roast of beast, I usually use bottom round.
Beef bones if you have them
A stick of hard sausage or ring of kielbasa
A chicken or chicken parts.

Cover the meat with cold water and bring to a rolling boil, reduce heat to barely simmering, skim the scum and add any or all of the following vegetables whole or in fairly large pieces.

Carrots, onions, celery, turnip, parsnip.

Add any or all of the following herbs and spices.

Bay leaf, cloves, salt, pepper, garlic, thyme, parsley, a splash of apple vinegar.

Simmer for two or three hours, cool, remove, meat and vegetables from broth, chill broth to remove fat and use or freeze.  Use the meat for various meals during the week.  The vegetables are pretty much spent and some folks toss them out.  I use the vegetables in a sort of hash because I hate to waste them.  I also prefer to chill the beef overnight before I cut it.  Some people wait and add the chicken after the first hour, I include it right from the start.  I did not give amounts for this because it really depends on the size of your household.  Sometimes I make a small version using beef shanks and whole chicken legs, sometimes a large version.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 14, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm in the minority.  I don't care for the eye round as an oven roast at all.  I've never braised it.  There are better choices for oven roasts and for braises.



You're not in the minority (unless I am too).  I've found that eye of round is very tough and unless it were a extremely good buy, I wouldn't bother with it.  

However, if I had a roast, I would braise it and cook to a temperature of 200+ then slice very thinly and probably make a stew with it.

Not my favorite cut of meat.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 14, 2014)

I buy the whole eye of rounds, cut it into 5 or 6 pieces for the freezer and use it as a generic beef product. I stew it, cook it medium then let it cool and shave it for lunch meat, slice it very thin and marinate it for stir fries,  fajitas, soups, grind it and add egg and seasonings for extra lean meatballs. I wouldn't roast it. Too dry and tough. It goes on sale here for 1.99 so I can't resist lean beef at that price. Just got to figure out other ways to get it into us....


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 14, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> When we have steak I get rare.  This is the sole reason I cannot buy a rib roast.  And also the reason I don't buy much seafood.  Its not as much fun to eat it by myself.



RB, you could easily do a rib roast. Get a two rib, cut it down the middle and start hers before yours. 

I've done a one rib roast for the two of us and it's worked out great. I ran bamboo skewers through the meat to rest on the edges of the pan and keep it upright.  It made for two delicious rare end cuts!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I buy the whole eye of rounds, cut it into 5 or 6 pieces for the freezer and use it as a generic beef product. I stew it, cook it medium then let it cool and shave it for lunch meat, slice it very thin and marinate it for stir fries,  fajitas, soups, grind it and add egg and seasonings for extra lean meatballs. I wouldn't roast it. Too dry and tough. It goes on sale here for 1.99 so I can't resist lean beef at that price. Just got to figure out other ways to get it into us....


You could try this: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...f-with-juniper-berries-82958.html#post1211562. Chicken fried steak would work too. BTW, 40 Caliber posted a good recipe for CFS.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 14, 2014)

taxlady said:


> You could try this: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...f-with-juniper-berries-82958.html#post1211562. Chicken fried steak would work too. BTW, 40 Caliber posted a good recipe for CFS.


Will add that to my to-do list. I've only cooked with Juniper berries a couple of times. Thanks...


----------

